# Sorry, more questions about our new van!



## 119071 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello
We just got ourselves a Benimar Sport 690 and don't have the manual so trying to work things out for ourselves. 2 things that have got me puzzled are
WHere is the open/close tap/valve for the grey water? the tank is hung under at rear and there is a sticker above the bumper but under there is no on/off tap and it is open at the moment.

ALso the van doesn't seem to have any socket for the 12v in the habitation area? In our old Europa we had a few cigarette lighter sockets dotted about, is this something that we have to retro fit?

Did go to the |Benimar owners site however the forum doesn't seem to be as active as MHF!

Thanks agian for any help

Viks


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi viks

My van only has one internal 12v skt and this is adjacent to the tv point


Alan H


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Ditto.....with two flat pins


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

My Benimar's grey dump valve is electric and operated from the control panel.
I have 4x 12v and 4 x 230v sockets


----------

